# Dating A Vintage Girard Perregaux



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone know if Girard Perregaux have a dating calendar for movement numbers or know any other way of dating them?

I've always liked their high frequency, 39 jewel movement and have a yearning for a discrete dress watch. I know they introduced the cal.32A in 1965 and if I could get birth year example that would be perfect.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

"Dating A Vintage Girard Perregaux - anyone know how?"

I'd try a bunch of flowers first, then ask her to go for a drink, that would be a start to dating her! (What? WHAT? Girard Perregaux isn't a French Mam'selle? Copron Bleu, Je Sweeze un idiot :groan: )

Would you be able to get a rough idea from the movement (maker, model etc?) :to_become_senile: as you suggest? Did they make thir own movements or buy in?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Very good Mel, I was expecting a few Girard Depardieu gags tbh but my post sank into obscurity very rapidly.

The Girard Perregaux high-frequency movement was development and manufactured exclusively by them. I think I'm right in saying it was the worlds first 36,000 vibrations per hour movement but don't quote me on that. A bit of research since my post leads me to believe that they manufactured watches in batches with each piece having a number on the case, usually on the inside of the lugs. I just need to find a batch chart with corresponding dates now.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting Gary, I'll give it a bump in case someone with more knowledge missed it first time, made their own "hi-beat" as early as that, 

Hope you can find out - but it might be a later than sooner task :yes:

Seasons Greetings to all :to_become_senile:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

You could email Girard Perregaux and see if they could help, some of those high manufacturers are very helpful.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A lot of the GP info has ben lost as I found out when trying to ID a 70s watch a while back, but drop them a line, they may be able to help Gary.


----------

